
Why Windows 10 is better than Apple's MacOS - walterbell
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-windows-10-vs-apple-macos-2017-11
======
reacharavindh
The picture of a guy drawing a circle on the big DESKTOP monitor gave me a
good laugh. Sorry, I cannot take the rest seriously I feel you think that is a
good idea.

~~~
neilalexander
Yep - that's not going to be comfortable for anyone, which is exactly why
touchscreen desktops have not taken the world by storm.

~~~
naikrovek
Well, that's why the Surface Studio tilts all the way down to the desk and
faces the user at something like 15° off the table surface. Same angle as
desks that professional illustrators use.

Why do Windows-haters always know so little about the things they hate?

------
NiceGuy_Ty
Has anyone done detailed comparisons of the differences in attempting to
complete the same workflow on Windows vs Mac?

